# Under $100 storage shed



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Here’s a photo of an 8 by 8 backyard storage shed built a couple of years back for under $100. Most of the wood came from helicopter main rotor blade shipping containers or scrap pieces left over from various construction projects where I worked. Much of it was grayed and weathered but otherwise still sound. If it was destined for the land fill, I was given the opportunity to take it. I didn’t have enough 2 x 4’s for all the wall studs and roof trusses, but I did have plenty of 8 foot long 3/8 inch plywood scraps that would otherwise have ended up at the land fill. So, I manufactured some of my own 2 x 4’s by ripping the scraps to 3 1/2 inches, then gluing and screw-nailing 4 strips together. The paint was $5.00/gallon mis-mixed color paint. The biggest expense was for two packages of asphalt shingles as I only had one package on hand that was left over when I re-roofed my house 5 years earlier.


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

For scrap that is a very nice shed. 

Was this designed on the fly or did you work off a plan? 

If a plan, do you mind sharing with the group? 

Winter is a coming, and I think more than a few beeks get kicked out of the garage so that our queens can park their cars out of the weather! 

-Jeff


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Wow! Great job! Your construction skills are outstanding. Oh, by the way, it looks a bit chilly in the photo...burrrrrrrrr!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletShed/


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeff, I’m afraid I don’t have any plans. It was built as I went along. 

Here’s a photo showing some of the home-made plywood 2 x 4’s (and also what a good coat of paint covered up on the outside!).

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i18/dronebee/storage shed/100_0115.jpg

dcross, I like your pallet sheds. Did you build one?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

A nice result from using scrap material! Looking at your inside shot, since you used plywood everywhere, you could (could have) eliminated the roof trusses by fabricating a plywood ridge beam to hang the rafters off of. You have direct support on the gable ends for a ridge beam. Anyway, nice shed.

- Barry


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Brrrrrrrrr You're freezin me to death!!! 

Nice shed though!


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, at the time, it seemed as though it would be easier for me to make the trusses since I could put those together on the ground. The horizontal truss members do allow for storing items topside. I did consider going with a ridge board and rafters. That, of course, would have provided more open area under the roof.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i'd be willing to bet that if you did a good enough job on those plywood 2x4s that they'd be stronger than any pine 2x4 you could buy. it looks like you did a fine job.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Dick Allen said:


> dcross, I like your pallet sheds. Did you build one?



No, just eyeing up the scrap pallets at work for now


----------

